# Best way to get on a military chopper



## LucidResq (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to be a flight nurse. In the meanwhile I've been seriously considering the military to get some experience, especially if I can get on a chopper. 

Basically.... I'm 17, graduating high school in May, graduating my EMT class in June, and should get my IV approval by July. I am a sergeant on a SAR team and the "e-care officer" (work with a medic and medical director. mostly do inventory, training, etc). I'm female, in good shape... 5'5" 135. My test scores are excellent, grades are good, and by the time I graduate HS I'll have enough college credits (concurrent HS/college enrollment) to skip my freshman yr and be classified as a college sophomore. I have hazmat awareness and plane crash rescue training. 

So my question is... what branch can offer me the best chance to get on a chopper doing medical or SAR?


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 4, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> I want to be a flight nurse. In the meanwhile I've been seriously considering the military to get some experience, especially if I can get on a chopper.
> 
> Basically.... I'm 17, graduating high school in May, graduating my EMT class in June, and should get my IV approval by July. I am a sergeant on a SAR team and the "e-care officer" (work with a medic and medical director. mostly do inventory, training, etc). I'm female, in good shape... 5'5" 135. My test scores are excellent, grades are good, and by the time I graduate HS I'll have enough college credits (concurrent HS/college enrollment) to skip my freshman yr and be classified as a college sophomore. I have hazmat awareness and plane crash rescue training.
> 
> So my question is... what branch can offer me the best chance to get on a chopper doing medical or SAR?




Get on a Chopper doing Medical or SAR? Your best bet sounds like would be the Air Force and trying to become a PJ (Pararescue Jumper), Second to that I'd say the Army as  Medical Personnel onboard a helicopter. Just remember, Usually what you want, you wont always get.


----------



## BillyMan (Feb 4, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Get on a Chopper doing Medical or SAR? Your best bet sounds like would be the Air Force and trying to become a PJ (Pararescue Jumper), Second to that I'd say the Army as  Medical Personnel onboard a helicopter. Just remember, Usually what you want, you wont always get.



I am fairly sure that females cannot be PJ's.  Almost positive.  Either way, I'm going Army 68W - Combat Medic.  You should look into it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 4, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> I want to be a flight nurse. In the meanwhile I've been seriously considering the military to get some experience, especially if I can get on a chopper.
> 
> Basically.... I'm 17, graduating high school in May, graduating my EMT class in June, and should get my IV approval by July. I am a sergeant on a SAR team and the "e-care officer" (work with a medic and medical director. mostly do inventory, training, etc). I'm female, in good shape... 5'5" 135. My test scores are excellent, grades are good, and by the time I graduate HS I'll have enough college credits (concurrent HS/college enrollment) to skip my freshman yr and be classified as a college sophomore. I have hazmat awareness and plane crash rescue training.
> 
> So my question is... what branch can offer me the best chance to get on a chopper doing medical or SAR?



You can go to any local motorcycle dealership and get on a chopper. 

As far as getting into flight nursing on a helicopter, you have two options. Civilian route will require at least an associates level education in nursing, Bachelor's level for military. If you go the civilian route, you can go directly into college and complete it in the least amount of time. You can also, at the same time, gain experience ans an EMT-B. When you finish with nursing school, go and obtain 3-5 years of critical care nursing in a progressive ICU, and then apply to a rotor wing program.

OR you can go option number 2, the military. Again, you will need your BSN. You then can enter and start your military nursing career. The Air Force will allow you to directly enter their Flight Nursing program, a field that always has numerous openings. It is primarily fixed wing, but you will gain experience beyond your wildest imaginations. There are a few helicopter positions available, but they are VERY few and far between. Most helicopter positions use enlisted medical personnel, whether it be an Air Force PJ (which you do not qualify for) or an Army 68W. If you have ambitions to become a nurse, so not delay your dreams to play as an enlisted medic. You will get sidetracked and may never pursue your nursing career. Stay focused on a professional education, not a skills trade that will offer minimal benefit to you in the civilian world. Another thought to consider...........

Unless you are willing to accept the fact that you may be subject to harsh conditions, beaten, sodomized, raped, and killed, then I wouldn't recommend the military, especially on the sole basis of gaining experience. Sorry to rain on your parade, but that is one of the worst reasons to consider military service. You must be commited to the defense of this great nation and be willing to immediately and without question, sacrifice your life and livelihood to protect it. Unfortunately this is not a trait well shown by todays youth.

It's not for everyone! But if thats truly what your heart is telling you........

You seem to have a good head on your shoulders, you seem to thrive well in an educational environment. Based on your posting, I'd recommend a civilian nursing school and career. JMHO though.........

Good Luck!


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 5, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Get on a Chopper doing Medical or SAR? Your best bet sounds like would be the Air Force and trying to become a PJ (Pararescue Jumper), Second to that I'd say the Army as Medical Personnel onboard a helicopter. Just remember, Usually what you want, you wont always get.


 
Females cannot be PJs as it is a combat specialty.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2008)

Having never been in the military, my guess would be to join the Air Force.  Why do I say this?  They air lift alot of the wounded out.  I guess so does the Army and Navy but I would think that would be the Air Force's specialty???


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 5, 2008)

Enlist in the Army with the medical specialist mos 68W now and geta guarenteed contract to fort campbell, Ky. The 101st Airborne (Air Assault) Division is there and the way they get to the fight is using Blackhawks and Chinooks. Most likely you will get a chance at some point to fly in a medical evac unit. Being a woman will hurt some chances though.


Here in Arizona the Department of Public safety uses paramedic trained officers on helo's that do SAR/LE/and medical transport. Gotta be a cop, be a medic and put in some years before bidding for the ranger spots.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 5, 2008)

Also the air force has areomedical evacuation units that fly fixed wing transport of combat casualties.


----------



## reaper (Feb 5, 2008)

As been said, go to nursing school. You may enjoy the military, but doubtful you will get what you want from it. DO NOT listen to a recruiter, they will tell you anything to get you to enlist. They cannot guarantee you anything. If you go in as a 68W, you will more then likely be stuck at a base or field hospital. They normally won't allow you on a medivac, due to the danger. Don't get me wrong, there are some women who do it, but you need to be exceptional at the job.

Go to nursing school, work the ICU, get experience on the street and then you'll be ready for the big time.


----------



## seanm028 (Feb 5, 2008)

You're forgetting the most often forgotten branch:

Coast Guard.

They are the only one of the five armed services which allow females in all specialties.  This includes "Aviation Survival Technician" (better known as Rescue Swimmers), which are similar to Air Force PJs.  You go through EMT training, and some pretty intense specialty training, and then you jump out of helicopters to rescue people in the water.  This is what Ashton Kutcher was in the movie "The Guardian".

More info: http://www.gocoastguard.com/find-yo...scriptions/aviation-survival-technician-(ast)


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 5, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> You're forgetting the most often forgotten branch:
> 
> Coast Guard.
> 
> ...





Your right, Its prob most forgotten cause its under DoHS (Or DoT I cant remember I think they changed it to DoHS). But still none the less a great branch, 2nd Hardest bootcamp under the Marine Corps.


----------



## piranah (Feb 5, 2008)

first of all 68w in the army as a health care specialist is not the way you want to go if you want to bring that training into your civilian life because in the army when you get out your only a NREMT-B and that is why im getting my medic license first...i will also inform you that most likely..yes most likely you wont get what you want...not to be an *** just telling you the truth before you make a decision you can't change......remember its a 8 year commitment no matter how long you sign for because within those 8 years from the day you sign you can be called back NO MATTER WHAT. the air force is a good option also because you get treated the best and fed the best and housed the best....the navy has the designation corpsman which you can work with marines but idk if females can do that because its in combat.....but hey call all the branches and say...hey what can you offer me?...if you have any more questions PM me


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Feb 5, 2008)

The army now is becoming much more progressive and allowing for EMT-P testing. ut being a women will hold you back unfortunately. Many more opportunityies for men.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 5, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> If you have ambitions to become a nurse, so not delay your dreams to play as an enlisted medic. You will get sidetracked and may never pursue your nursing career. Stay focused on a professional education, not a skills trade that will offer minimal benefit to you in the civilian world.


 
From a 20 year Air Force veteran's perspective, these are words to live by.  Get the degree, get the experience, work hard, and then chase your dreams.  Picking up your Medic along the line might be a plus too, but keep your eye on that BSN. Best of luck!!


----------



## piranah (Feb 5, 2008)

AZFF/EMT said:


> The army now is becoming much more progressive and allowing for EMT-P testing. ut being a women will hold you back unfortunately. Many more opportunityies for men.



as far as i know any ive talked to plenty of guys with the MOS 68w the highest you can get it NREMT-B because its not recognized training because its different training....but as far as nursing goes...go for it..if theyll pay..hell why not right..i wanted to go into the army because i want to go to Iraq ...thats the best training for high stress situations...if you can handle that you can handle anything....


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 5, 2008)

seanm028 said:


> You're forgetting the most often forgotten branch:
> 
> Coast Guard.
> 
> They are the only one of the five armed services which allow females in all specialties.  This includes "Aviation Survival Technician" (better known as Rescue Swimmers), which are similar to Air Force PJs.  You go through EMT training, and some pretty intense specialty training, and then you jump out of helicopters to rescue people in the water.  This is what Ashton Kutcher was in the movie "The Guardian".



Yeah the Coast Guard was the first branch I considered because they do SAR and I'm an excellent swimmer. I was about to go see a recruiter about it, for the aviation survival tech rating. Luckily I spoke to a female coastie before starting the process because she informed me that there has only been 1 female AST ever, only 10% pass the A class for it, and that I would be disqualified because I need vision correction and have a history of minor knee problems. I was pretty disappointed. 

I think I'm just going to get my BSN and consider joining the reserves later. Thanks for all of your advice, though, everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## spike8152 (Feb 6, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> You must be commited to the defense of this great nation and be willing to immediately and without question, sacrifice your life and livelihood to protect it. _Unfortunately this is not a trait well shown by todays youth_.



Not to pull this thread off topic but in my opinion you are way out of line with this comment. 
Today’s military is made up of 100% volunteers, the majority of them being young men and women or as you called them youth. They join the military knowing full well that they must be committed to the defense of this great nation and are willing to immediately and without question, sacrifice their life and livelihood to protect it. They are signing up now knowing full well that there is a war going on and that chances are that with in a year of being in the military they will be in the middle of it, and yet they still sign up. The youth of today have answered the call and have shown they will defend this country no matter what. 

Ian Austin
Sgt. / USMC / 0311


----------



## tjbroussard (Feb 6, 2008)

*Aim High!*

I too am a 20 year AF Nurse active duty.  Started out as an EMT in '77 during Nursing School, graduated, obtained my credentials (Paramedic, etc.) flew civilian Life Flight for nearly 5 years, then married into a military family and joined the Air Force.  Now 20 years has come and gone and I am thankful for EVERY opportunity I have had...ICU, aeromedical evacuation in Europe over the Alps and into the desert, Bosnian conflict,  duty at the Pentagon, and elsewhere including the desert during the war.  I have managed to stay close to EMS even as an officer and now have oversight of our base ambulance service as I prepare to take my NREMT-P boards.  (I have always been a FL certified paramedic, but never took the NREMT-P boards.)

The advice is on target: get your BSN.  The career potential is great and the Air Force needs nurses now.  There are many incentives available to join our teams, but for the details you'd have to talk to a recruiter.  I am not a recruiter, but rather a chief nurse who enjoys sharing the reasons why the AF may be the one for you.  You, or anyone else for that matter, can PM me here or email at the address below, and I'd be glad to talk further if you like.  I can tell you that as was stated, we are taking civilian flight nurses onto active duty with placement direct to a flying assignment.


Good Luck,

Terry J. Broussard, Lt Col, USAF, NC, CFRN, CP
terry dot broussard at us dot af dot mil


----------



## BAMAMEDIC (Feb 9, 2008)

*Just a idea*

This is a good way to go with out joining the military. I would go Army Medical Corps if I where you.
First fly in a chopper and see if you like it, many don't.
Get a paramedic license 
Get your CCEMT-P
Work in a high call vol area
Get a RN degree
Get CCRN
Work in a large ED
Apply with areomed companys

Just my opinion on a company: Don't work for AirEvac they like to fall out of the sky.


----------



## james (Feb 9, 2008)

I have seen and met a lot a female flight medics while I was in Iraq. I was there two times. As long as you score in the top 5 percent of your medic class you will have no problems geting flight medic.


----------



## Flight-LP (Feb 9, 2008)

BAMAMEDIC said:


> Just my opinion on a company: Don't work for AirEvac they like to fall out of the sky.



Despite the recent New Years tragedy being an error in judgement and utilization of an underpowered airframe, please refrain from directly slamming a company based off of one incident and your limited knowledge of their overall operation. Don't tread on the souls that were needlessly lost, not cool!

Have a safe day!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 9, 2008)

Deleted by me


----------

